# Band saw Rebuild



## Plum Creek (Feb 10, 2014)

It seems like the stock I need to cut is always bigger than the saw...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Soooo last summer I purchased a basket case Jet HBS 8X10 bandsaw. 
Several parts were missing, such as the hinge pin, the vice draw system, and the downforce cylinder. The hinge pin was an easily available size round stock,so after having the headworks and motor tested, cleaning, repainting and adding rollers to the base, I have them reassembled. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I decided that the vise draw end would be a reasonable newb milling project and picked up some soft salvage yard steel,
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (the part on the wood block is the fixed vise block and is similar).
After several hours of working with dull mills and working through all the "why is it doing that", managed to wrest out this blob. Its cross drilled for the 1" draw rod,and tapped on the oppposite side for the through bolts. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.
Now I am looking for input an oiler. I was thinking I might add an oiler cap to the end of the block to supply small amounts or oil to the slideways and down onto the draw rod. Assuming that "way oil" would be used How do I calculate the size of the drip holes, and would felt be appropriate to even the rate. The saw will be in heavy use at times but could sit for weeks. 
Thanks H


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 10, 2014)

Now picture cutting those pieces by hand. hew:

I know what you mean about size of work. I have a 9 x 12 saw (good price at a yard sale) and had one piece of cast iron I couldn't get into it.


----------

